# Flatheads



## Fishingnoob (May 19, 2013)

Anyone catching any if so post pics and what pool. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

10 min from your house!


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Getting some just not of size yet.


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

Where did these fish come from?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

barillms said:


> Where did these fish come from?



Ya wallen,,,, Where?
just would like to know what pool, in the main Big-O or up a feeder?
Thanks for the pics


Hey Bigsplash,,, are those 'tank' cat pics new ones, or the pics from last week?
Your buddie at the bait shop should post those pics for us, everytime they come in!????? And with the 'pool'. :B
Maybe we can get a little competition going?


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Sorry guys I misread the thread area these came out of the Scioto closer to Columbus.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

wallen34 said:


> Sorry guys I misread the thread area these came out of the Scioto closer to Columbus.




Well hell wallen, that's OK,,, always glad to see a fish pic.
Your not too far from my hunting camp that's on the Muskingum,,,, some MONSTERS in there too!


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Doboy said:


> Well hell wallen, that's OK,,, always glad to see a fish pic.
> 
> Your not too far from my hunting camp that's on the Muskingum,,,, some MONSTERS in there too!



I do make my way over there every once in a while, but I seem to have more luck out of the Scioto. Plus it's a much shorter drive.


----------



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

Took my mom with me to Ohio River for first time this past weekend. I fish mainly Gallipolis and up the Kanawha river plus around Wheeling. First takedown went to my mom and she landed a 13 lb Flathead on skipjack head. This is my mom's biggest freshwater catch and I think she is hooked.










Rest of the day was filled with tiny cats destroying our baits and a 4 or 5 lb channel.


----------



## Fishingnoob (May 19, 2013)

Fishman43078 said:


> Took my mom with me to Ohio River for first time this past weekend. I fish mainly Gallipolis and up the Kanawha river plus around Wheeling. First takedown went to my mom and she landed a 13 lb Flathead on skipjack head. This is my mom's biggest freshwater catch and I think she is hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow I'm sure she is. That's a nice first cat. Nice report


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Fishingnoob (May 19, 2013)

wallen34 said:


>



Nice report your bait of choice?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

